# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Удалить останки панели Ask.com

## xenium

После, как мне кажется, не корректного удаления панели от Ask.com в системе где-то остались от нее следы. В Program Files такой папки нет, но когда заходиш через Панель управления - Удаление программы там она имеется, но удалить не возможно т.к. не появляется кнопка "Удалить". CCleaner тоже не удаляет, не находит установщика. Чистка реестра всевозможными программами не помогает. Подскажите, где "собака зарылась"?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Лог Хиджака выложите.

Лучше по Правилам три лога в Помогите. Извините, если что: гадать, не приучен.

----------


## Bratez

Раскройте ветку реестра
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\ CurrentVersion\Uninstall

Список ее подразделов - это и есть список того, что мы видим в _Установка и удаление программ_. Если среди "читаемых" названий его не увидите, просмотрите те которые в виде букв и цифр в фигурных скобках: выделяете их поочередно и смотрите в правой части окна параметр DisplayName. Найденный подраздел удалите.

При работе с реестром будьте очень осторожны, изменения сохраняются сразу и не откатываются! Лучше всего сделать предварительно резервную копию реестра.

----------


## xenium

Не нашел "собаки" в этой ветке реестра.
Тема в "Помогите" здесь. http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=92527
Правда, по другому поводу, но все логи свежие.

----------


## Matias

Попробуйте удалить Ask Toolbar  с помощью AntiSeptic.



> A program that is able to remove every last trace of so-called add-on  programs or piggyback programs that may end up clogging your computer if  and when you forget to uncheck a pre-checked option to not install such  a program. This release removes all entries of Ask Toolbar, AIM  Toolbar, DVDVideoSoft Toolbar, Yahoo! Toolbar, MsgPlus! Toolbar, Norton  Security Scan, Deamon Tools Toolbar, XP-AntiSpy Support and Web Security  Guard.

----------


## xenium

К сожалению, Анти Септик вообще не нашел ни одной программы, чтобы удалить  :Sad:

----------


## Matias

Скачайте RegSearch. Запустите программу. В поле поиска введите *Ask Toolbar* и нажмите ОК. Когда утилита закончит работу, откроется файл RegSearch.txt. Выложите содержимое файла.

----------


## xenium

Сделано.

----------


## Matias

> CCleaner тоже не удаляет, не находит установщика.


Если от тулбара осталась только запись в установке и удалении программ, то надо нажать кнопку Удалить, а не Деинсталляция. Подробности читайте в документации.



> Click Delete Entry to remove the program's uninstall entry, without uninstalling it. (This is recommended for advanced users only, for when a program has been removed but the uninstall entry remains.)

----------


## Bratez

*Matias*, это конечно правильно, но ТС указал в первом сообщении, что кнопка _Удалить_ не появляется  :Wink: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

*xenium*, удалите найденные RegSearch'ем ветки
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Prod  ucts\A28B4D68DEBAA244EB686953B7074FEF] и
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr  entVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\A28B4D68DEBAA244EB686953B7074FEF]
Скорее всего, это решит проблему.

----------


## Matias

> ТС указал в первом сообщении, что кнопка _Удалить_ не появляется


Я имею в виду не кнопку "Удалить" в Установке и удалении программ, а кнопку "Удалить" в панели удаления программ CCleaner.

----------


## Bratez

> Я имею в виду не кнопку "Удалить" в Установке и удалении программ, а кнопку "Удалить" в панели удаления программ CCleaner


А, понял, пардон!  :Cheesy:

----------


## xenium

> Я имею в виду не кнопку "Удалить" в Установке и удалении программ, а кнопку "Удалить" в панели удаления программ CCleaner.


К сожалению, через "Удалить" тоже не получается - вилазит сообщение "Не удается удалить инсталятор MSI"
Буду пробовать напрямую в реестре.

Удалил. Всем спасибо за участие!

----------


## Karlson

а REVO Uninstaller попробовать натравить?

----------


## Matias

Во-первых, автор уже удалил хвосты в реестре, из-за которых которых и присутствовала запись в списке установленных программ. Во-вторых, сомневаюсь, что Revo справился бы, поскольку он в любом случае начинает процедуру деинсталляции с запуска стандартного деинсталлятора, который уже отсутствовал.

----------


## PavelA

> поскольку он в любом случае начинает процедуру деинсталляции с запуска стандартного деинсталлятора, который уже отсутствовал.


 Далее он продолжает процедуру удаления, если ему говоришь продолжить.

----------


## Matias

В платной версии Revo есть функция зачистки следов ранее удаленных программ. Эта версия, возможно, справилась, бы. Бесплатная же версия, кажется, зачищает только явные следы в реестре (например, HKLM\SOFTWARE\XXXX, где XXXX имя удаленной программы).

----------


## Karlson

сейчас дословно не помню, но рево говорит что-то типа:
программа уже удалена с компьютера, хотите что бы я снес ее из списка установленых?

говорим ДА и вуаля.
как я понял, именно наличие программы в списке так раздражает ТС..  :Wink:

----------


## chef56

> После, как мне кажется, не корректного удаления панели от Ask.com в системе где-то остались от нее следы. В Program Files такой папки нет, но когда заходиш через Панель управления - Удаление программы там она имеется, но удалить не возможно т.к. не появляется кнопка "Удалить". CCleaner тоже не удаляет, не находит установщика. Чистка реестра всевозможными программами не помогает. Подскажите, где "собака зарылась"?


Жми "ПУСК" и в поиск введи ASK, найдёт всё.Смело удаляй строки со значками ASKа. Дальше разберёшься.
Удачи.

----------


## PavelA

> Жми "ПУСК" и в поиск введи ASK, найдёт всё.Смело удаляй строки со значками ASKа.


как быть с реестром?

----------


## regist

> Жми "ПУСК" и в поиск введи ASK, найдёт всё.Смело удаляй строки со значками ASKа. Дальше разберёшься.
> Удачи.


1) это похоже совет некростера.
2) совет скорее вредный, чем полезный (смотреть предыдущий пост).
3) Судя по рекомендации он расчитан на 7-ку, только что проверил на ней, в результате этих действий открывается file://localhost/C:/Program%20Files/K-Lite%20Codec%20Pack/Info/faq.htm и больше ничего  :Wink: 

ЗЫ. в ситуации описаннной топик стартером должен был помочь совет *Matias*, насчёт Ccleaner, видно просто автор темы не внимательно прочитал его рекомендации и пытался деисталировать через него вместо, того чтобы просто удалить запись о когда-то установленной программе.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## rodocop

Я бы тупо прогнал AdwCleaner. Очень неплохо удаляет всякие тулбары и панели.

----------

